# Need to source a belt for my very old MTD 312-210



## erniewan (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I have a very old MTD Snow Flite 312-210 20" blower with a Tecum 4HP motor HS40.

The original owners manual specifies a 754-133 belt which is supposed to be 31.5" and a 3vx type.

I purchased a cog type belt from Amazon and though it fits around the pullies, the tensioner lever which is used to engage and disengage the blades don't seem to be working, as if the belt is the wrong size.

This blower was purchased new by my dad i think when I was about 4 or 5 so that puts this model made somewhere about 1969-1970. It's orange and single stage. I have never had a single issue with it. The only repairs that have been performed are new skids, a new recoil pull, and 2 new bearings for the main shafts that spin the blades. Outside of yearly oil changes and maybe 1 carb rebuild it has always worked great for the heavier snows in northeast ohio. For anything less than 5-6 inches, i use another older Toro 2 stroke powerlite which is getting up there as well, maybe early 90's. Great little blower for fluffy snows.

Does anyone know what a good source for a replacement belt. Besides the D+D brand one on Amazon I have not been able to find anything. The manual is attached. It covers a few different models. below is the link to the belt i purchased on amazon. Maybe i should use a classic V instead of the cogged? The lever will not lift high enough to disengage the blades.

Amazon.com: D&D PowerDrive 754-133 MTD or CUB Cadet Replacement Belt, 1 Band, Rubber : Automotive

thank you for your help.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.

I'd check the local auto parts store... 99% chance they'll have something that'll work just fine.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Oneacer on here has been recommending Off Road Belts. I agree with him, quality belts at an incredible price.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Vbeltssupply.com
Or
Vbeltguys.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I only use ... offroadbelts.com .... ORB ... They are the best price; I order spares as well whenever I place an order. they always have the size I need.

If you need something that same day, may want to try Tractor Supply if you have one nearby.


----------



## erniewan (11 mo ago)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I probably should have clarified. I thought I ordered the belt that was specified in the attached manual, but it did not fit. It calls for a 3v 31.5" 

In the manual it doesn't specify if 31.5 is the outside circumference or not, but that is what many belts list. 

Can someone recommend a specific part number to order that would fit?

thanks again in advance!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

754-133 BOLENS Cogged Wedge Replacement V-Belt – V-Belt Guys (vbeltguys.com)


----------



## erniewan (11 mo ago)

thank you Oneacer but this is the same belt i purchased that did not fit (too snug). the V belt guys only sell D & D drive belts. I just purchased it through Amazon.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

There is likely an adjustment on the tensione/idler pulley. The old belt is likely stretched out. there may also be an adjustment via the cable. You could confirm the circumerence of the old and new belts using a soft tape measure. Like the type a taylor will use to measure your waist. It is the outside circumference. If you do not have one you can roll it on the floor for one revolution. Mark the staring and ending points and measure that with a conventional tape measure. It is a good sanity check. I do it all of the time. It is always good to know what you are taking off of a used machine where the markings are worn off.

I love how these old machines keep working and getting the job done. Just curious, What is the CC or CI displacement on that old 4 hpTecumseh?

Good Luck!


----------



## erniewan (11 mo ago)

Thank you I will check. The displacement on my 4HP is 10.49 CI or 172 CC. It has the balloon style sticker so it is pre-1971 which is what I had figured. I don't see any adjustment on the lever though. It just pivots and puts tension on the belt to engage the blades, and when you lift the lever against some spring tension, it slackens the belt which stops the blades from spinning. Which leads me to think maybe a cogged belt isn't the best for this application as the former belt was not cogged. I will try and measure the old belt even though it was severed. thanks!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

The idler pulley may be mounted in a slot alowing you to move it a bit to change tension. I am just guessing, as you can not tell from the manual you posted. Can you take a few pics and post?


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

I measured my belt with a soft tape and went to Advance Auto and matched it. Works great


----------



## erniewan (11 mo ago)

I measured OC on the broken belt and it is exactly 32" which is 1/2 inch longer than specified, unless it stretched. I have to get out to the blower to measure the top width of the new belt, it looks thicker than the broken belt. Measuring the top width, it is 3/8" on the broken belt and seemed to ride a little deeper in the pulleys where the new belt is flush. I am out of mental and physical strength for this as of this weekend, will give it another go when I have time. Changing this belt is no super easy task, you have to remove the housing, the underneath case housing, the lever tensioner, then loosen the bearing housing and push the shaft over to provide clearance of less than a mm to get the new belt through. putting the lever back on was a nightmare as there is barely any clearance to hold the bolt in place while you tighten the nut on the outside of the case. Probably would help if is wasn't 20 degrees in the garage, no one to help and had a lift rack so i wouldn't be on the concrete.

thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

When you get a chance, take a look at this link below.. It clears up the nomenclature and has a nice explanation of the different cross sections of various v-belts. It's Easy to understand. I will just point out that the 3vx belt listed on your MTD machine's parts list is 3/8 wide at the top, has a 38 degree included angle and is cogged. The more common 3/8 wide (Utility) belts found at hardware and autoparrts stores is a 3L belt. It has a 40 degree included angle, is not as tall and not cogged. In short I would stick with a 3VX belt. It can handle a higher loads, It will seat in the pulleys better and should last much longer. I would also measure the height of the old belt. If not cogged it may have been a 3L. That would explain why it sits deeper in the pulley. The chart in the link will help you to identify it.

Again, look for some kind of tension adjustment. If it does not exist you may want to order a 3vx - 32.






How to Identify a V-Belt


A V-belt is a wedge-shaped belt manufactured out a rubber compound, reinforced with a tensile cord specifically engineered to transmit power into movement. V-belts can be found in driving mechanisms, such as engines in air compressors, fans, and pumps.




megadynegroup.com


----------

